# Again - All my recievers rebooted. 5xx series



## manicd (Jan 30, 2003)

All my DVRs (2 501s and a 510) rebooted and looked for a satellite signal at the same time at about 1:45 AM MT. I was watching a recorded event on the 501 and was recording programs on the other 501 and 510. All have the 3.01 software update. 

I called and talked to Dish advanced tech support and was told they were not aware of this problem. I did tell them that according to the forum here at DBSTalk.com that other people have experienced the same problem. They told me that they will take a report and will submit it to the engineers. 

If anybody else reading this and has experienced the same problem on their 5xx receivers needs to call and try to get through to advanced tech support so they can see how big a problem it might be. Also post here in this thread if it is happening to you please.

Talking to the initial support went no where. I was told by them that my receiver needs to be off at night so it could get PPV downloads, guides, etc. So ask to talk to advanced tech support.


----------



## dishbacker (Jun 15, 2004)

I have noticed since 3.01 that when I wake up in the middle of the night or in the morning that the fan on my 501 is slowly running even though the box is turned off (made a point to check it last night and it shutdown correctly when I went to bed and the fan wasn't on when I woke up this morning).

I know the fan was running when I got up yesterday morning but I didn't pay attention to see that the box shutdown correctly. Whether this is caused by a early morning reboot or a nightly guide download is anyone's guess...

Never really had a problem with this before 3.01.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

dishbacker said:


> I have noticed since 3.01 that when I wake up in the middle of the night or in the morning that the fan on my 501 is slowly running even though the box is turned off (made a point to check it last night and it shutdown correctly when I went to bed and the fan wasn't on when I woke up this morning).
> 
> I know the fan was running when I got up yesterday morning but I didn't pay attention to see that the box shutdown correctly. Whether this is caused by a early morning reboot or a nightly guide download is anyone's guess...
> 
> Never really had a problem with this before 3.01.


The fan running is a factor of the internal temperature of the DVR as outside temperature rise you might find the fan running more often as interior(house) temperatures fluctuate.


----------



## MrAkai (Aug 10, 2002)

I've had this happen three times now, reboot at exactly 12:45am pacific time. Only since 3.01 came out.

We have a DVR even that goes from 11:30pm to 1:45am to catch both letterman and the late late show (since there is no "tuesday through saturday" option for shows that start right after midnight).

The unit reboots at 12:45 and resumes recording about 12:48. When you play the second recording, it has a time left of 23:xx while it is still recording.

The only precursor I've noticed is that when watching recordings before this happens, when they end the screen is drawn kind of weirdly where the text and all the buttons are there but the "window" behind the text is missing, and only the wallpaper shows, with the text on top.

It happened a couple of times when 3.01 first came out and I didn't make an issue of it but it returned last night, at the exact same time, so I'm assuming it's a bug not a feature or one-off problem


----------



## RTCDude (Feb 3, 2005)

MrAkai said:


> I've had this happen three times now, reboot at exactly 12:45am pacific time. Only since 3.01 came out.


As originally reported by Dax and myself (in another thread), this problem started
with 3.01. It's not clear whether this is an issue with the firmware release directly,
or something DISH is doing at that precise time. For me it happened four nights in
a row (Jun 13th - 17th), but never happened again.

I did several front-panel reboot on my 510 about the time the problem stopped,
but that may only be a coincidence. You could try that to see if it makes any difference.

So far, my report is the only one I've seen that had this problem when NOT recording.
(while watching the SCIENCE channel). It would be interesting to see what other
commonality we could find (i.e., channel, bird, transponder, etc).


----------



## MrAkai (Aug 10, 2002)

As far a commonality, I was on the Northern Califonia spot beams all 3 times it happened, recording the same channel and show. After the recording was over I did a front panel reboot every time.

It did _NOT_ happen last night after happening Monday night, which I suppose is a good thing.


----------



## manicd (Jan 30, 2003)

Well, this morning, 6 Jul 2005 @ 1:45 AM MT one of my 501s and my 510 rebooted. I hope that dish fixes this soon.


----------



## Paradox-sj (Dec 15, 2004)

Hum...my 508 rebots evey nite at about the same time....but is has always done this. 

Is this what your seeing?


----------



## manicd (Jan 30, 2003)

Paradox-sj said:


> Hum...my 508 rebots evey nite at about the same time....but is has always done this.
> 
> Is this what your seeing?


No, this rebot happens no matter what you are doing, watching live, recording etc. This only started with the 3.01 software upgarde. Dish is aware and supposed to be working on the problem.


----------



## manicd (Jan 30, 2003)

All my receivers rebooted again while recording at 1:45 AM MT, 7 Jul 2005.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

manicd said:


> All my receivers rebooted again while recording at 1:45 AM MT, 7 Jul 2005.


Have you tried changing the update time in the menu?


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

duplicate post


----------



## MrAkai (Aug 10, 2002)

manicd- my did as well 00:45 pacific last night


----------



## manicd (Jan 30, 2003)

I have been in contact with Dish and they got some info from one of my receivers. I am unable to post who and how I got ahold of them, but here is the reply I got from them in my email today:


XXXXX,


I wanted to thank you for your time on Thursday. I believe on 
Friday I was able to reproduce and debug the problem
causing your 5xx to reboot.

I have introduced (what I believe to be) a fix in our code base 
which will be included in a future 5xx release.

I believe I have confirmed that the "offending" commands aren't
being sent this week ... I am still working to insure no commands
get scheduled in the future until the fix is released.

If you have multiple simultaneous resets in the future, please
let me (or XXXX) know.

Thank You,

XXXX XXXX
Dish Network


So hopefully this will be a thing of the past, though it could happen again. After all, it is software.


----------



## Evil Capserian (Jul 28, 2003)

manicd said:


> I have been in contact with Dish and they got some info from one of my receivers. I am unable to post who and how I got ahold of them, but here is the reply I got from them in my email today:
> 
> XXXXX,
> 
> ...


Now unless I know who this person is and what dept he works at, Im afraid I cannot accept this answer.


----------



## manicd (Jan 30, 2003)

Evil Capserian said:


> Now unless I know who this person is and what dept he works at, Im afraid I cannot accept this answer.


I don't post other peoples names, email addresses or other personal info on the net. To do so would be very wrong.

But you do have the right not to accept the answer supplied by Dish.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

The ONLY question is what new bugs will the fix accidently cause

I believe the mail


----------



## Evil Capserian (Jul 28, 2003)

manicd said:


> I don't post other peoples names, email addresses or other personal info on the net. To do so would be very wrong.
> 
> But you do have the right not to accept the answer supplied by Dish.


Nah, go ahead and post, nobody important reads these boards anyways.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

manicd said:


> I don't post other peoples names, email addresses or other personal info on the net. To do so would be very wrong.
> 
> But you do have the right not to accept the answer supplied by Dish.


Good policy manicd. What you have posted is most reasonable and it really doesn't matter who believes or disbelieves.


----------

